# What product might they have used on this knockdown ?



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

My neighbors kids dropped a smoothie and it blew up on the ceiling. It's way to big of a job to re paint with thier open concept. So I figure if sand off the spots and touch up , their not too picky and I think can fix it if I k we what the product was . Here's a picture


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

It looks like the regular knockdown that I do with Synko SpanLite, then painted afterwards. How big of a mess is there to fix? If it is small areas, I would just scrape rather than sanding and touch it up, then paint


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

It's about 10 splatters in about a 5 x5 area . So you mean the Orange box of ore mix ? Or the powder in the bag ?


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

It is the orange box premixed stuff, you should be able to use regular mud thinned down, just deal with the spots affected leaving the other areas to be a guide. Splatter a bit on the areas, knock it down with a knife, touch up paint and you should be good to go! I wouldn't make the fix any bigger than it needed to be, makes it simpler that way.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

The reason I was confused , was the more rougher look of the knock down and the small little bits in between each wider " knocked down swipe " I know it wasn't rough text , I was already taught about that product on the forum here . I did a knockdown on some walls with simply drywall mud. And it looked smoother . Maybe my pressure wasn't high enough ?


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

Set your pressure at about 40psi, medium hole size on hopper, get a finer texture going, don't rush getting on it for knockdown, but don't wait too long. The quicker you knock it down the flatter and more connected it gets


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Leeboy said:


> The reason I was confused , was the more rougher look of the knock down and the small little bits in between each wider " knocked down swipe " I know it wasn't rough text , I was already taught about that product on the forum here . I did a knockdown on some walls with simply drywall mud. And it looked smoother . Maybe my pressure wasn't high enough ?


Wait a little longer before knockdown. The pattern will appear more sparse. And you you will have more of those truly attractive looking crumbs between dollops of texture.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks guys .... Really appreciate the help


----------

